# If you like retro.......................



## IanH (Dec 1, 2016)

1991 2.5 non turbo diesel, a whole 76Bhp, allegedly!

Just gone over 100,000 miles

Looked after, never needs anything, if it does, it is sorted immediately

100w solar on roof, 105Ah leisure batt. Might be old but very modern inside, literally every light (incl cab light) is LED, new gas/mains water heater.

Been to France twice this year, N Scotland once, various other trips in UK. Off to Spain/Portugal April, Brittany Sept 2017, plus numerous UK trips in between

Designed to be totally self sufficient off grid, we "never" use a hook-up


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 1, 2016)

Some inside pics would be nice. I'm a woman, what would you expect.


----------



## IanH (Dec 1, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Some inside pics would be nice. I'm a woman, what would you expect.



Typical Yorkie, want everything for free!!!!

Enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 1, 2016)

I like the layout with the extra seating at the front.It makes it easy to get up and make a brew without disturbing the other half.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice Eriba car, one of my all time favourite campers.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Dowel (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful van, they got the bodywork on that Renault model so right whereas those on the Talbot chassis looked like a caravan grafted onto a truck. 

Would love one but even the 530 is just too long  for our parking space.

:have fun:


----------



## wildman (Dec 2, 2016)

very nice, thanks for showing


----------



## IanH (Dec 2, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> I like the layout with the extra seating at the front.It makes it easy to get up and make a brew without disturbing the other half.



This is a better view of the front end:-


It's actually a 3 berth, the seat by the door is the "head" end of the bed. The chest of drawers is where the "feet" end of the bed would be. The front end now becomes a useful mini dinette, or, we may choose not to dismantle the bed if on site for a few days. The table folds away in front of the drawer unit.

The drawer unit, from bottom up, is a set of pigeonholes each able to take a 2ltr bottle, the front ones can take 8 cans
The drawers are each the length and width of a standard wine bottle. They are a standard bean tin deep!
The drawer handles are exhaust U bolts, the sizes needed for the truck exhaust. we once needed a bit of exhaust, the guy had pipe but no clamps, we have........now!
The top of the drawer has a 50mm deep fence and is the charging station for, simultaneously, 2 x tablets, 2 x phones and 1 x camera battery, all from the solar panel


----------



## IanH (Dec 2, 2016)

Dowel said:


> Beautiful van, they got the bodywork on that Renault model so right whereas those on the Talbot chassis looked like a caravan grafted onto a truck.
> 
> Would love one but even the 530 is just too long  for our parking space.
> 
> :have fun:



Thanks for kind words

It took me a year to find this one and another year to get it "right" I paid £6000 for it, and have prob spent another £2000 since, still a comparatively cheap van.
Resprayed the bottom half below the red (tape btw) line.

We are lucky enough to have a "launching pad" for it in the garden, it was made by a mate and is the dictionary definition of LEVEL, so I can use it to check out other levels incl one in the tablet. As you will be aware, being absolutely level is vital, don't want the beer spilling out of one side of the glass!!


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 7, 2016)

IanH said:


> This is a better view of the front end:-
> View attachment 48833View attachment 48834View attachment 48835
> 
> It's actually a 3 berth, the seat by the door is the "head" end of the bed. The chest of drawers is where the "feet" end of the bed would be. The front end now becomes a useful mini dinette, or, we may choose not to dismantle the bed if on site for a few days. The table folds away in front of the drawer unit.
> ...



Love it. Very functional as well as easy on the eye! Like the handles idea too... top tip.:idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 11, 2016)

Van looks great nice to see


----------

